# Workout music



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

While your on the gears, which music gets you pumped between sets?

I don't want any recommendations on ghetto mainstream rap crap... 

Monster by Professor Green is a pretty good pump song.


----------



## scwarzenegger (May 25, 2011)

The most hardrock do it for me...Kiss, Metallica etc..


----------



## Mooksman (May 25, 2011)

nickatina


----------



## Testonut (May 25, 2011)

I prefer this dubstep remix of Monster:
YouTube - ‪Professor Green - Monster feat. Example (Camo & Krooked Remix)‬‏

Other workout songs:
YouTube - ‪voodoo and serano - blood is pumping‬‏

YouTube - ‪Manowar - Die For Metal (Music Video)‬‏

YouTube - ‪Clawfinger - Biggest & The Best‬‏

YouTube - ‪Pendulum - Immersion - 04 - Set Me on Fire‬‏

YouTube - ‪Samael - Oriental Dawn‬‏

YouTube - ‪Deathstars - Tongues‬‏


I prefer techno/metal/dubstep when working out. 

Got tons of more tips, if you like those I linked


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

I love to play Hed Pe. pretty much anything by them gets me pumped to lift.

all the best bro


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2011)

I like shinedown  45, sound of madness, save me
staind  mudshovel


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video)‬‏  sounds of madness

YouTube - ‪Shinedown - Save Me (Video)‬‏  save me  

YouTube - ‪Shinedown - 45 (Video)‬‏  45

YouTube - ‪Staind - Mudshovel (Video)‬‏  mudshovel


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2011)

I got to admit I listen to a lot of rap too.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 25, 2011)

The mother load of RATM right here at one link:  

YouTube - ‪Rage Against the Machine‬‏


----------



## Gfy55 (May 25, 2011)

Drum and bass, Hip-hop and sometimes I'll listen to some breaks.


----------



## BigBird (May 25, 2011)

Wide variety for me - lots of 80s and several tunes by Tupac and B.I.G.


----------



## klc9100 (May 25, 2011)

helmet, white zombie, deftones, etc.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 25, 2011)

For me

Alter Bridge
Rage Against The Machine
Killswitch Engage
Audioslave
Wrestling Themes


----------



## shortstop (May 25, 2011)

metallica station on Pandora. then im in a zone


----------



## TampaSRT (May 25, 2011)

Hatebreed, Slayer, Lamb of God and Pantera. Hatebreed makes me want to put my fucking head through a wall!


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 25, 2011)

If I am having a super intense leg, back, or cardio I like to get lost in thought to tool. Songw like Vicarious, Lateraulaus, wings pt II, parobola, anemia, schism. All great shit when you are busting out some squats or deads or shrugs.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 25, 2011)

DMX and Tech N9ne lately


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

Metallica, Iron Maiden, A7X, BFMV and 5FDP


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> Metallica, Iron Maiden, A7X, BFMV and 5FDP



Yesss Five Finger Death Punch are great to work out too


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> I love to play Hed Pe. pretty much anything by them gets me pumped to lift.
> 
> all the best bro


 
FUCKING love some Hed. I've listened to them for years. I never hear anyone talk about them. Reps to you my man! " I was like bitch shut up before I rape you!" 



My list:
Lamb of God
Avenged Sevenfold
As I lay Dying
Killswitch Engage
Parkway Drive
Hed PE
System of a Down
Pantera
Eminem
Jeezy


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Yesss Five Finger Death Punch are great to work out too



YouTube - ‪Five Finger Death Punch War is the Answer‬‏

Sorry don't know how to embed "Tube" videos correctly


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> DMX and Tech N9ne lately


 
Love Tech!!!

But it makes me wanna drink haha. Awesome music


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> FUCKING love some Hed. I've listened to them for years. I never hear anyone talk about them. Reps to you my man! " I was like bitch shut up before I rape you!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LMAO.... I was like bitch shut the fuck up before I rape you!!!

Love it bro!

Glad to see someone else on here loves them.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

I don't generally listen to music when i train

But the switch from intro to lyrics on Disturbed-Down with the Sickness gets me going

as does Trivium-End of Everything, its instrumental but it does the jobbie for me.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> LMAO.... I was like bitch shut the fuck up before I rape you!!!
> 
> Love it bro!
> 
> Glad to see someone else on here loves them.


 
I have all of their albums. But the last couple have been pretty poor. I don't even listen to the last one. Just a few songs. I hope they get back to their roots soon. 



trapzilla said:


> I don't generally listen to music when i train
> 
> But the switch from intro to lyrics on Disturbed-Down with the Sickness gets me going
> 
> as does Trivium-End of Everything, its instrumental but it does the jobbie for me.


 
Trivium is amazing. What's even better about trivium is that the two guitarists are also the lead and backup singer. That takes fucking talent with the music they play. Sadness will sear, Like light to flies are my favorites.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 25, 2011)

Crank it up!





YouTube Video












Lol that was a fail embed code didn't work!


Edit: Got it! lol


BTW: Learn to embed here - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77983-youtube-embed-videos-how-instructions.html


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 25, 2011)

I'll listen to all metal throughout my entire day. Metal on Pandora all 10 hours at work then more on the way to the gym and at the gym. Can't get enough. I'd be a pretty angry person without it. I have to say that Hatebreed is my #1 for getting me going ("everyone bleeds now" specifically). I have too many other favorite bands to list them all but some are Lamb of God, All That Remains, August Burns Red, Trivium, Slipknot (old), Shadows Fall, Throwdown, Sevendust, Killswitch Engage, Parkway Drive, etc etc etc


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> *I have all of their albums. But the last couple have been pretty poor. I don't even listen to the last one. Just a few songs. I hope they get back to their roots soon*.
> 
> 
> 
> Trivium is amazing. What's even better about trivium is that the two guitarists are also the lead and backup singer. That takes fucking talent with the music they play. Sadness will sear, Like light to flies are my favorites.


 

Ditto bro!


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Trivium is amazing. What's even better about trivium is that the two guitarists are also the lead and backup singer. That takes fucking talent with the music they play. Sadness will sear, Like light to flies are my favorites.


 
Partial to poison, the knife or the noose and to the rats or shogun myself


----------



## tjsulli (May 25, 2011)

*Motograter* - Suffocate - youtube
*Mudvayne* - *Dig* - Official Music Video
*Rage Against* the *Machine* - *Know Your* Enemy -
*Sevendust* - *Black*
there's so many more but that's my top 4 at the moment changes all the time tho


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

Damn, how could I forget...PANTERA!


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 25, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> *Motograter* - Suffocate - youtube
> *Mudvayne* - *Dig* - Official Music Video
> *Rage Against* the *Machine* - *Know Your* Enemy -
> *Sevendust* - *Black*
> there's so many more but that's my top 4 at the moment changes all the time tho



Dig is one of their best. Black is a classic, love that band.


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like people got some good taste.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

I will admit though, that I may begin with some classical stuff  One that I listen to, when I do my 0500 cardio is this one YouTube - ‪Carmina Burana ~ O Fortuna | Carl Orff ~ André Rieu‬‏

Plus, BFMV opened with this song for their show with A7X and 3DG on the "Welcome to the Family" tour


----------



## tjsulli (May 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> YouTube - ‪Five Finger Death Punch War is the Answer‬‏
> 
> Sorry don't know how to embed "Tube" videos correctly


that's great song love the middle part of that song


----------



## tjsulli (May 25, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


> Dig is one of their best. Black is a classic, love that band.


 black is such a classic no how many times i here that song it still gets me pumped up


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

-Black Rebel Motorcycle Club
-The Melvins
-Pixies
-Fugazi
-Misfits
-Fu Manchu
-Kyuss
-Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

Some of you guys get pumped to metal! I can't... I need something up beat. I do like to hit some heavy sets to five finger death punch. I just crank it up, and it puts me in the mindset that I'm a pussy if I don't hit this set.


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Some of you guys get pumped to metal! I can't... I need something up beat. I do like to hit some heavy sets to five finger death punch. I just crank it up, and it puts me in the mindset that I'm a pussy, and always will be.


 

I fixed it for you Bro.


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> I fixed it for you Bro.



 Well obviously I'll always be a pussy was just hoping no one here would find that out


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> I fixed it for you Bro.



Hahaha


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

I'm going to try to listen to some metal today from some of the lists people recommended and see how that goes... Off to the gym!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 26, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> LMAO.... I was like bitch shut the fuck up before I rape you!!!
> 
> Love it bro!
> 
> Glad to see someone else on here loves them.




_Say my name when you feel this pain bitch!
_ 
Only in Amerika is the shit!


----------



## cityboy21 (May 26, 2011)

Metallica S&M. for some reason the mix of Metallica with the SF Symphony puts me in the right frame of mind. anything Godsmack works too.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> _Say my name when you feel this pain bitch!_
> 
> Only in Amerika is the shit!


 

Dude that's my favorite Hed album of all time....


"_I'll spank you black and blue, them sluts in the club be like, What happened to you? PUSH IT" _


Seriously makes me happy to see other people that enjoy that album. I really thought I was the only one. WELCOME TO THE PIT MOTHERFUCKER!


Ill roll a joint and smoke it while I beef inject this hoe.


----------



## endurance724 (May 26, 2011)

i went thru this entire thread and NO 1 listens to BREAKING BENJAMIN while working out? wow big shock there , BB all the way


----------



## Ravager (May 26, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Skillet "Awake and Alive" Music Video‬‏

Avenged Sevonfold - Family


----------



## hawkcmc (May 26, 2011)

Ok, lots of harder stuff in here. I listen to Dance Music, don't hate.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 26, 2011)

I really find new metal to be basically bullshit. They had that shit down to a science in the 80's to mid 90's after that it went str8t down. I've always found Progressive music and Jazz to be pretty consistant music. When I comes to Metal I listen to The Masters ( Dio,Priest, Maiden, Flostsam and Jetsom ,Queensryke,) or mostly these days my own shit.I don't believe shred is dead,Greg Howe,Yngwie, Tony MacAlpine, Vai ( Satch is just too stiff,great player but ZERO soul) prove that shit every show, just cats don't have the chops these days to pull off something new. Lemme know If the Rasta can play Metal. lol

Download In My Heart - MP3 Ringtone In My Heart by Suppermansdaddy - Free Music Hosting

Peace and Love


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 26, 2011)

hawkcmc said:


> Ok, lots of harder stuff in here. I listen to Dance Music, don't hate.



No hate, I have thrown down some trance and techno (ATB, PVD, Oakie, Tiesto, Armin) when I need to get ready for cycling and running season. 

I'm also surprised no one mentioned Guns and Roses. "Welcome to the Jungle" "Night Train" "You Could Be Mine" all essentials on my iPod.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 26, 2011)

hawkcmc said:


> Ok, lots of harder stuff in here. I listen to Dance Music, don't hate.



Prodigy is bad ass for sure to work out to.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 26, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> DMX and Tech N9ne lately



If you like fast rap like Tech 9 then you gotta hear this guy

TWISTED INSANE
YouTube - ‪Twisted Insane - Evergassin Gobstopper‬‏

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM5bDkT_R5o&feature=related


My nephew can actually make out all the words lololol.

Peace and Love


----------



## Thombert (May 26, 2011)

I have to have electronic music.
John Digweed, Steve Porter, Carl Cox, Steve Lawler, and Sasha keep me pumped.


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 27, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> i went thru this entire thread and NO 1 listens to BREAKING BENJAMIN while working out? wow big shock there , BB all the way



BB on the way home from the gym. One of my favorite bands but doesn't pump me up like metal. Definitely love them tho. Follow, firefly, breakdown, so cold, topless those are all good tunes.


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude that's my favorite Hed album of all time....
> 
> 
> "_I'll spank you black and blue, them sluts in the club be like, What happened to you? PUSH IT" _
> ...




Bro I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hed Pe! 

I popped the cherry of the high school senior 
hed cheerleader 
Baby girl's hungry - so Daddy gotta feed her 
Inches - pull it out 
Then she blew me 
A teenage pussy is a thing of beauty!

 

Makes me happy also to see people on here love it!


----------



## GUNRACK (May 27, 2011)

Old school punk misfits, bad religion, rancid


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Van Halen, Disturbed, Godsmack, Motley Crüe, Montrose, Sammy Hagar, Chickenfoot, Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Metallica, Megadeath, Black Label Society, Judas Priest, Aerosmith.


----------



## Imosted (May 27, 2011)

slayers old albums, raining blood is favorite





YouTube Video











Pantera 
Lamb of god, 
Samael
Amon Amarth.





YouTube Video










Dimmu Borgir





YouTube Video










opeth 
Arch Enemy





YouTube Video










and so on

Depends on my mood sometimes, breaks


----------



## GMC1 (May 28, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> If I am having a super intense leg, back, or cardio I like to get lost in thought to tool. Songw like Vicarious, Lateraulaus, wings pt II, parobola, anemia, schism. All great shit when you are busting out some squats or deads or shrugs.



Amen bro...gotta have some tool when i'm hammering the iron...also throw in Sevendust, Helmet, Metallica, and slipknot and i in my zone  and angry


----------



## heavylifting (May 28, 2011)

Gucciiiii


----------



## Hell (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

listen






YouTube Video









 





YouTube Video














YouTube Video


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

for those into techno/dubstep these are pretty fuckin epic, I'm not even a big fan of that type but these are always on my playlist, seriously listen to the first 30 seconds at least






YouTube Video















YouTube Video














YouTube Video


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> for those into techno/dubstep these are pretty fuckin epic, I'm not even a big fan of that type but these are always on my playlist, seriously listen to the first 30 seconds at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah. bassnectar in a car with a couple of 12s is the shit too!


----------



## IanM4208 (May 28, 2011)

Anything by tech n9ne! Worldwide choppers, Absolute power, low, Midwest choppers, my world, ima Playa, dysfunctional, ima tell, ect. He is the God of rap music and has never sold out. Amazing concerts too.
Other than tech, I listen to Underoath or As I Lay Dying


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Anything by tech n9ne! Worldwide choppers, Absolute power, low, Midwest choppers, my world, ima Playa, dysfunctional, ima tell, ect. He is the God of rap music and has never sold out. Amazing concerts too.
> Other than tech, I listen to Underoath or As I Lay Dying


 used to listen to alot of underoath, might have to revisit them lol


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 2, 2011)

Let's keep it going. I got some songs off here for todays workout!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 2, 2011)

Been jamming to a lot of Maiden lately. Most of the stuff is from "Number of the Beast" "Powerslave" "Seventh Son of a Seventh Son" "Somewhere in Time" and "Piece of Mind"


----------



## USMC (Jul 2, 2011)

Hasn't been said yet and a little old school: Primer 55 "loose":
YouTube - ‪Primer 55 - Loose‬‏

And such. Slipknot, Mudvayne, Primer55, etc...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread needs some reviving. 

YouTube - ‪As I Lay Dying Wrath Upon Ourselves‬‏

Get some!


----------



## Culler (Jul 12, 2011)

Lamb of God - Bloodletting/Broken Hands/Set To Fail/Again We Rise/Redneck
Slayer - War Ensamble
Pantera - Fucking Hostile
Machine Head - Clenching the Fists of Dissent/All Falls Down
Megadeth - Holy Wars
Chimaira - Stigmurder
After the Burial - Promises Kept
Hatebreed - Everyone Bleeds Now
Artillerie - Winter of Silence
Hero's Last rite - Lead
Walls of Jericho - A Trigger Full of Promises/And Hope To Die
Devil Driver - Bring the Fight
The Sorrow - Raising the Devil
Whitechapel - Exalt

There's a few for my metal heads here!


----------



## KUVinny (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is another vote for Prodigy... Firestarter intro during DLs.


----------



## petermal (Jul 12, 2011)

System of a down, underoath, A Day to Remember, Between the buried and me, as I lay Dying, Mastodon, Coheed and Cambria, AFI.


----------



## Culler (Jul 12, 2011)

petermal said:


> System of a down, underoath, A Day to Remember, *Between the buried and me*, as I lay Dying, Mastodon, Coheed and Cambria, AFI.


 
One of my favourites as well!!


----------



## petermal (Jul 12, 2011)

Culler said:


> One of my favourites as well!!


I can jam the whole "ALASKA" album


----------



## Culler (Jul 12, 2011)

petermal said:


> I can jam the whole "ALASKA" album


 
Awesome bro, that takes talent!!


----------



## StoneTiger (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are great!  But I love Otep, lots of her shit is great too! Gotsa have some Hellyeah, Immortal by Adema, and even though they are Emo weiner touchers, I like The Way I Was, by Makeshift Romeo.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jul 12, 2011)

Old school Eminem/slim shady gets me going sometimes.

Down with the sickness - disturbed

Or Adrenaline Rush - Twista


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2011)

going the distance -by cake


----------



## Culler (Jul 13, 2011)

Diecast - Never Forget
Whitechapel - Possession
Daysend - Born is the Enemy
Bleeding Through - Love Lost in a Hail of Gunfire
American Head Charge - A Violent Reaction
Born From Pain - Rise or Die
Atreyu - Bleeding Mascara

Fuck ya!! Smash it or Die!!!


----------



## Culler (Jul 13, 2011)

Culler said:


> Diecast - Never Forget
> Whitechapel - Possession
> Daysend - Born is the Enemy
> *Bleeding Through - Love Lost in a Hail of Gunfire*
> ...


 
I forgot how much this one gets me going, for sure my go to DL/BP song!!


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 13, 2011)

swedish house mafia
laidback luke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkQ5rEJaTmk


----------



## Culler (Jul 13, 2011)

Massive Slavery - Humanity's Last Hope (awesome band from Quebec)
23rd Grade of Evil - Killing Gods
Deadman in Reno - Love stained Razor
Hell Within - Condeming the Bloodline
KIJU - Inside
Born of Osiris - Exist
OTEP - T.R.I.C.
Burning the Masses - Cyanide
Brother Von Doom - A Beautiful Masquerade


----------



## hulk7510 (Jul 13, 2011)

this one gets me fired up instantly!





YouTube Video


----------



## hulk7510 (Jul 13, 2011)

and this one.......





YouTube Video


----------



## Culler (Jul 20, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch - No One Gets Left Behind/Bulletproof
Years Spent Cold - Abandon All Hope
All Shall Perish - Deconstruction (great death metal)
Thick As Blood - Lead to Victory (for all my Asian bro's)
Kataklysm - Shadows & Dusk
Meshuggah - Bleed
Dragonforce - Through the Fire & Flames
Turisas - Stand up and Fight (Folk Metal)
Equilibrium - Blut Im Auge (Folk Metal)
Finntroll - Trollhammeren (Folk Metal)
Amon Amarth - The Pursuit of Vikings/Twilight of the Thunger God
Caliban - Let Go
Mudvayne - Determined
Darkest hour - With a Thousand words to say But One
In Flames - Cloud Connected
Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade
Painful Existance - Take Whats Yours
Chimaira - Nothing Remains
Dagoba - Columnae
Abstract Rapture - Carpe Noctem
Slipknot - All hope is Gone

That's what went through my Ipod last night at the gym... \m/  \m/


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2011)

*CBC = Cum Bitch Cum*






YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 20, 2011)

drowning pool-let the bodies hit the floor
papa roach-old album with last resort
the used and AFI-pandora


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice thread, some very good ideas on here.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

Devildriver, drowning pool, disturbed, system of a down, rammstein. Some of my favorites for working out. But i've gotta admit, I listen to rap all day outside of the gym


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Aug 2, 2011)

the same music i always listen  to what difference does it make in the dungeon ...................FUCKING METAL
MEGADETH
SLAYER
DISSECTION
IN FLAMES
DARK TRANQUILITY 
METALLICA (old)
PANTERA
AT THE GATES
ANTHRAX
WASP
MOTORHEAD


----------



## brundel (Aug 2, 2011)

‪Vigil - Killadelphia - Lamb of God‬‏ - YouTube

‪Lamb OF God-Omerta(live)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 2, 2011)

I went through a dubstep/trance/house phase but now I am back to listening to my typical gym music:
-Korn
-Linkin Park
-Disturbed
-Deftones


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

My favorites are Slipknot, Disturbed, Metallica and Pantera


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

some dub, some dirty house, and some select songs I steal from other huge dudes  pre comp vids lol


----------



## ExLe (Aug 2, 2011)

Any System of a Down Album. That band kicks ass for lifting, but you truly need to be on a good stimulant to appreciate the music. (Caff+DMAA)


----------



## J.thom (Aug 2, 2011)

‪Flux Pavilion - I Can't Stop‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## S_walker (Aug 2, 2011)

YouTube Video












Anything that makes me mad. Not hard to achieve.


----------



## letick (Aug 3, 2011)

‪Prodigy Spitfire‬‏ - YouTube

‪501 - Mind Control‬‏ - YouTube

‪Deekline and Wizard - All Your Love‬‏ - YouTube

‪HiPnO ElEcTrO‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 3, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> While your on the gears, which music gets you pumped between sets?
> 
> I don't want any recommendations on ghetto mainstream rap crap...
> 
> Monster by Professor Green is a pretty good pump song.



Great thread bro!


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

‪Pantera - Walk (OFFICIAL VIDEO)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

‪Pantera - I'm Broken (Video)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

Just sayin............


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

‪Pantera - Drag The Waters (Video)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

‪Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone (Video)‬‏ - YouTube‪Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone (Video)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

All you bitch ass fucks.....5 minutes alone, that's all I ASK...


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

This is my sounds....pure rage in the gym
like it or grow the fuck up
 this ain't for kids.....


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

once I'm home its time to slow down....

‪AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Hell (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## BigBill (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## CHTOBECOYO (Aug 5, 2011)

*mostly....*

Machine Head, Corrosion of Conformity, Chaka Khan , Motorhead, Slayer, Toto, SRV, BB King .. bunch of stuff..like me some thrash mostly though......


----------



## njc (Aug 6, 2011)

Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Pantera, Ozzy


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## murmeden (Mar 22, 2012)

VOLBEAT..." A WARRIORS CALL" Go to freakin war!


----------

